# mac to pc software



## hackedsmurf (Mar 25, 2002)

im looking for some info on the software called appleworks for windows. it is mainly a mac product but they also make a copy for pc users to use with windows so i wanna try and find that software but i cant seem to find info on that for some reason. please help me and also if u used that product can it be posible of transfering appleworks files from the mac onto a pc easily or is there another pc program that would accept the mac files? otherwise i just need the info on the appleworks for windows


thanx


----------



## Lurker1 (Jan 30, 2001)

Hi hackedsmurf

I'm not a Mac user but it looks like Apple doesn't want to admit this product exists. It mainly has been sold under the education market where the teachers wanted a product they could use on both windows and Mac machines. Also it looks like many versions of apple works were shipped with CDs for both types of units. You could try calling the Apple store and seeing if the latest version ships with CDs for both windows and Mac 
(1-800-MY-APPLE) BOL

http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?threadid=1827&perpage=25&pagenumber=1


----------



## JustMe2 (May 31, 2001)

Well, I realize that this thread is almost a month old, but thought I'd post this info here...just in case. It's only version 5.
http://www2.warehouse.com/product.asp?pf_id=IB0611&cat=mac

This is the only version for windows that they have here. We've had this program since we purchased our antiquated Mac many years ago. (and that machine stil runs) Then I bought it for my office so that I could easily swap documents from home. Worked quite well back then.
JustMe2


----------



## hush41 (Oct 22, 2002)

The equivalent program was called Clarisworks. I used it in a mixed PC/Mac Lab a few years ago.


----------



## JustMe2 (May 31, 2001)

Yep. ClarisWorks...my 11 year old still uses it on that old Mac to do school papers. ClarisWorks was my first introduction to do any kind of graphics on a computer!
JustMe2


----------



## cpuhack.com (Apr 25, 2002)

A good program to get the files back and forth is MacDrive 5 (www.mediafour.com). It lets you access any Mac disks with your PC...pretty sweet if you ask me.


----------



## JustMe2 (May 31, 2001)

And...not to bad of a price either!
JustMe2


----------

